# Stocked ALS O2/Trauma kits



## Incyder38 (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay kids...looking for some opinions on where to go to get FULLY STOCKED Trauma/O2 kits (pref 1 bag) for Wildland Fire Team Assignments.  I have looked at Galls, and Iron Duck, and searched the internet, but I'd like to know if any of you folks might know of a better quality bag for the money.  Price range between $400-$700 okay. Possibly looking for a few of these.  Any info would be cool.


----------



## skivail (Feb 26, 2010)

You are going to be much happier if you buy the bags then stock them the way you want them.  Try looking at some of the Conterra bags.


----------



## Incyder38 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thats affirmative...but on the documentation, the good ole govt wants stuff to see stuff all included...they don't want to hear about separate purchases...thats the trouble...


----------



## skivail (Feb 26, 2010)

What about buying the bags then finding a suplier who is willing to create a custom "package"?


----------



## Incyder38 (Feb 26, 2010)

YEAH..I MAY VERY WELL END UP DOING THAT.  i WAS JUST SEEING IF ANYONE HAD SOME GOOD LEADS ON THINGS THAT HAVE CHANGED IN THE LAST 6 MONTHS.  I WAS TRYING TO AVOID GALLS...BUT THOSE BAGS YOU RECOMMENDED ARE BEAUTIFUL!  I MAY JUST DO IT THE OLD FASHIONED WAY AND DOCUMENT DOCUMENT DOCUMENT!


----------



## skivail (Feb 26, 2010)

That would be my choice. A little more work now but worth it in the long run.  I have the longbow ranger and use it in a similar setting.  Very comfy to carry on long hikes.  Organizes everything well and stands up to abuse.


----------



## Incyder38 (Feb 26, 2010)

we had a bunch of line emt packs made by a private co...and they were cool when they were made, but they are pretty small.  I'm looking for something that I can hand my line medics when they show up without gear on large fires.  I think those might fit the bill.  And the prob with filling up empty bags is that the supplies we buy are mostly comfort type meds, and things you see at a med tent. Not so much trauma supplies... Most line going guys bring their own stuff, but lately people haven't been able to do that, so we have to provide it.  We haven't bought these in some time, and I wanted some real quality stuff.  That was great info, man I appreciate it


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 27, 2010)

*There are other providers and commecial kits are cheap for a reason.*

Commercial kits are made with cheap components and you will find stuff outdated or outdating.
Suggest you make each person a kit just with equipment (reusable materials like BP cuffs and oto-opthalmoscopes) and tightly control them. You lose it, you replace it. If I was one of your guys I'd have brought my own kit, thanks.
Second kit is bigger stuff you can't steal as easily and the supplies (expendables).

Consider LifeAssist and that company in Carlsbad or San Diego, forget the name.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 27, 2010)

Savelives sells them.


----------

